# Mini Photo comp 13 POLL



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

As a reminder, up for grabs was this lovely pot of wax kindly donated by Auto Detox.









The theme for the comp was "CHANGE". and I for one found this the hardest comp to judge so far. Here are the final selection of ten.

1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8









9









10









Finally, I'd like to thank each and every one of you who have either voted or indeed taken part in the competitions during my tenure. It has been a pleasure. Maxtor will once again be stepping up to take control of proceedings and I wish him and Baz (our sponsor) all the best for the future, but from me...... Slange:thumb::wave:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Am I not seeing the poll or have you forgotten it??????????????


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

chisai said:


> Am I not seeing the poll or have you forgotten it??????????????


It's there for me


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

good luck to everyone...


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Got it now. Only a couple to choose from really and one in particular fills the criteria the best.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Good luck to everyone, and a big thanks to Spitfire for organising these comps, also to Maxtor for taking up the reigns and not forgetting Auto Detox for donating the prizes.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

More votes please


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

number 5, good luck scott (cos he's local)


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Another excellent set of entrants, good luck to the finalists !

Baz


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

10 and 4 best fit the brief for me, but 4 edges it - it's a very dynamic shot.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Being in the poll will do for me 

Chuffed to bits as im still learning the slr way :thumb:

No2 btw 

Daz.


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

Voted 1. Can someone explain why 5 is classed as Change though?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

VixMix said:


> 10 and 4 best fit the brief for me, but 4 edges it - it's a very dynamic shot.


Thanks Vix,  Im not that happy with it as it is not sharp enough, but it was a hand held, with a slow shutter speed. I couldn't be arsed to get the tripod out the truck :lol:

ill try again with the tripod at some point before the end of the season, also make the shutter even slower.

Well chuffed I made it to the poll with that shot though :thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Pieface876 said:


> Voted 1. Can someone explain why 5 is classed as Change though?


Thanks for the vote, I believe number 5 was going for change from day to night with the sun reflected on the side of the car and the moon being reflected on the boot lid IIRC from the comment when the pic was entered.



minimadgriff said:


> Thanks Vix,  Im not that happy with it as it is not sharp enough, but it was a hand held, with a slow shutter speed. I couldn't be arsed to get the tripod out the truck :lol:
> 
> ill try again with the tripod at some point before the end of the season, also make the shutter even slower.
> 
> Well chuffed I made it to the poll with that shot though :thumb:


Was between 10 and 4 for me but I voted 4, remember you saying this was shot handheld and think the focus on the golf is spot on considering the slow shutter speed and appreciate the steady hand you must've had to get that shot.


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

where is number 6?


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Fordy_ST500 said:


> where is number 6?


It is there mate, It is slow loading though for some reason.

Maxtor.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

A difficult one for me this month after banging on about the theme last month.

I just couldn't ignore the standard of number 9. Though 10 and 4 were close.

Another great comp. thanks guys, shame i missed out on getting mine in but never mind.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Bump


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

pooma said:


> Thanks for the vote, I believe number 5 was going for change from day to night with the sun reflected on the side of the car and the moon being reflected on the boot lid IIRC from the comment when the pic was entered.


Correct! Its the only pic i had that fitted the brief in any way.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Really like 3, but it's not my winner.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Another bump


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Any more votes guys? Ta :thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Just a few days left to vote.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Come on guys get those last votes in please ! :thumb:


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Its number 9 for me, just fits perfectly with how Im feeling. Also as winters fast approaching...


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Congratulations to cheekeemonkey:thumb:

and well done to all who entered


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Well done cheekeemonkey.
And thanks Spitfire. Does this mean you can now enter future comps?


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who voted for my photo - very humbling when you see the standard of the other entries - thanks again

Adrian


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Thanks to everyone who voted for my photo - very humbling when you see the standard of the other entries - thanks again
> 
> Adrian


Hi Adrian

Congratulations on the winning entry, please pm me your address details & I will get this lovely pot of wax out to you after the holiday weekend

Thanks again to everyone who took part in the comp' photo's & voting :thumb:

Cheers
Barry


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Well done Mr Cheeky Monkey!


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Well done mate. :thumb: Time to wax on and wax off! Thanks to Baz.:thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

chisai said:


> Well done cheekeemonkey.
> And thanks Spitfire. Does this mean you can now enter future comps?


Well I suppose it does but I wont be entering in the forseeable future. In fact I'll be taking a complete break from DW until I rekindle my interest.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Well I suppose it does but I wont be entering in the forseeable future. In fact I'll be taking a complete break from DW until I rekindle my interest.


Sorry to hear that Spitfire.

Enjoy your sabbatical nad thanks for all you have done hear and in the green room. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Thanks to everyone who voted for my photo - very humbling when you see the standard of the other entries - thanks again
> 
> Adrian


Nice one matey great photo, kind of gutted that mine didnt make it but oh well.

Suppose I will have to buy some now when payday comes around 

Daz.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Maxtor said:


> Well done mate. :thumb: Time to wax on and wax off! Thanks to Baz.:thumb:
> 
> Maxtor.


Hmmm that'll be nice - just intime for the new car - when I decide what I'm getting :lol:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Well done cheekeemonkey, a deserved winner.


----------

